# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هذه صفحة لانفرادات القراء والرواة المعروفين

## القارئ المليجي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وبعد.
فهذه صفحة خاصَّة بما انفرد به القرَّاء أو الرُّواة، نسألُ الله عزَّ وجلَّ أن يُعين على إثرائها وأن ينفع بها.
أوَّلا: ما لأبي الطيب عبد المنعم بن غلبون في هذا الباب.
له:
رسالة: ((ما انفرد به القراء الثمانية من الياءات والنونات والتاءات والباءات))
وهي منشورة بمجلة البحوث الإسلامية - العدد 26 .
بتحقيق د / علي حسين البواب.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال أبو الطيِّب عبد المنعم بن عبيد الله بن غلبون المقرئ:
اعلم - نفعَنا الله وإياك - أنَّ المختصِّين بحفظ القرآن، والمعتمدين على ذكر اختلاف القُرَّاء في الروايات، والتَّالين بالحروف التي صحَّ نقلُها في الروايات المذكورات، يُحبُّون أن يعرفوا كلَّ ما انفرد به كلُّ واحدٍ من القرَّاء مجملاً، من الياءات والنونات والتاءات والباءات، فأفردتُه ليحفظ بكماله، ولا يغيب عن الطالب له منه شيء .. إن شاء الله.
وجملة دور هذا الباب في القرآن للقراء السبعة المشهورين - دون غيرهم - مائة وتسعة مواضع.
فأول ما أذكر منه:

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ما انفرد به عبد الله بن كثير في روايتيهوجملته عشرة مواضع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بخمس نونات:
- أولها في سورة "يوسف": ((حيثُ نَشاء)) بالنون.
- وفي "الكهف": ((ما مكَّنَنِي فيه ربي)) بزيادة نون.
- وفي "الفرقان": ((ونُنزِلُ الملائكة)) بضم النون الأولى وإسكان الثانية وكسر الزاي.
- وفي "النمل": ((أو ليأْتينَّنِي بسلطان مبين)) بنونين ظاهرتين.
- وفي الروم": ((لنذيقهم)) في رواية قنبل فقط.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرد بخمس ياءات أيضًا:
- في سورة "البقرة": ((وما الله بغافل عما يعملون)) بعده ((أفتطمعون)).
- - وفي سورة "النمل": ((ولا يسمع الصم)) بالياء وفتح الميم، ومثله في "الروم".
- وفي آخر "الحجرات": ((والله بصير بما يعملون)) بالياء.
- وفي آخر سورة "ق": ((هذا ما يوعدون)) بالياء.
فهذا جميع ما انفرد به.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد نافع في روايتيه وجملته سبعة مواضع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بالتاء في أربعة مواضع:
- أولها في سورة "آل عمران": ((ترونهم مثليهم)) بالتاء.
- وفي "القصص": ((تجبى إليه)).
- وفي سورة "الروم": ((لتُرْبُوا)) بالتاء وهي مضمومة. [فالفعل مسند لواو الجماعة، والألف مرسوم بعد الواو في خط المصحف، حتى في القراءة الأخرى المشهورة].
- وفي سورة "المدثر": ((وما تذكرون)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالنون في موضعين:
- في "آل عمر ان": ((لما آتيناكم)).
- وفي "حم السجدة": ((ويوم نحشر أعداء الله)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالياء في موضع واحد:
- وهو قوله تعالى في سورة "البقرة": ((يُغفَر لكُم)) بالياء.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد عاصم في روايتيه 
تفرد بسبعة مواضع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بالباء في أربعة مواضع:
- في "الأعراف"، و "الفرقان"، و "النمل": ((بشرا بين يدي رحمته)) بالباء، وهي مضمومة، وإسكان الشين، والتنوين.
- وفي "الأحزاب": ((لعنًا كبيرًا)) بالباء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالنون في موضعين:
- في "التوبة": ((إن نَعْفُ عَن طائفةٍ منكُم نُعذِّب طائفةً)) بالنون فيهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالياء في موضع واحد:
- في "النحل": ((والذين يدعُون من دون الله)) بالياء.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد أبي بكرِ بن عياشٍ عنه 
تفرد بأحد عشر موضعًا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بتاء واحدة:
- في "النحل": ((أفبنعمة الله تجحدون)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بثلاث نونات:
- في "يونس": ((ونَجعل الرجس)) بالنون.
- وفي "النحل": ((ننبت لكم)).
- وفي "الأنبياء": ((لنُحْصنكم من بأسكم)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بسبع ياءات:
- أولاهنَّ في "الأنعام": ((ولينذر أم القرى)).
- وفي "الأعراف": ((ولكن لا يَعلمون)) [38].
- وفي "العنكبوت": ((ثُمَّ إلَيْنا يُرجَعون)).
- وفي سورة "محمد" صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ولَيبلونَّكم حتَّى يعلم المجاهدين))، ((ويبْلوَ أخبارَكم)) بالياء في الثلاثة.
- وآخر سورة "المنافقين": ((والله خبير بما يعملون)).
ذكر انفراد حفصٍ عنه 
تفرد بثلاثة عشَر موضعًا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بتاء واحدة:
- في سورة "الفرقان": ((فما تستطيعون صرفا)) بالتاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بثلاث نونات:
- أولاهنَّ في سورة "يوسف": ((إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم)).
- وكذلك في "النحل"، والأول من سورة "الأنبياء": ((إلاَّ رجالا نُوحي إليهم)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بتسع ياءات:
- أولاهنَّ في سورة "آل عمران": ((فيوفيهم أجورهم)).
- وفيها: ((وإليه يرجعون)) بالياء.
- وفيها: ((خَيْر مما يجمَعون)).
- وفي سورة "النساء": ((سوف يؤتيهم أجورهم)) بالياء.
- وفي الموضع الثاني من "الأنعام": ((ويوم يحشرهم)).
- وكذلك الموضع الثاني من "يونس" .. بالياء فيهما.
- وفي "سبأ": ((ويوم يَحشرهم جميعا ثم يَقول)) بالياء فيهما.
- وفي سورة "القيامة": ((من مني يمنى)) بالياء.
فهذه تسعة مواضع بالياء، الجميع ثلاثة عشر موضعًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد ابن عامر في روايتيه 
تفرد بخمسةَ عشَرَ موضعًا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بالتاء في تسعة مواضع:
- أولاهنَّ في سورة "البقرة": ((تُغفَر لكم)) [58] بالتاء. [وأمَّا التي في الأعْراف فيُوافِقُه نافعٌ من السَّبعة]
- وفي "المائدة": ((أفَحُكم الجاهليَّة تبغون)).
- وفي "الأنعام": ((وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون)) [132].
- وفي "الأنفال": ((إذ تتوفى)).
- وفي "يونس": ((خير مما تجمعون)) [58].
- وفي "الكهف": ((ولا تُشركْ في حكمه أحدا)). [والفعل مجزوم]
- وفي "الأنبياء": ((ولا تُسمِع الصُّمَّ)).
- وفي "الشعراء": ((أولم تكن لهم آية)).
- وفي "الحديد": ((فَاليوم لا تُؤخَذ منكم)) [15] بالتاء.
فهذه تسع تاءات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالنون في ثلاثة مواضع:
- أوَّلُها في "يونس": ((هو الذي ينشركم)) من النشر. [وغيره: "يسيركم" من التسيير]
- وفي "الفرقان": ((فنقول أأنتم أضللتم)) بالنون.
- وفي "الزمر": ((تأمرونني أعبد)) بزيادة نون مع إسكان الياء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بالياء في موضع واحد:
- في "الأعراف": ((قليلا ما يتذكرون)) بالياء والتاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرد بموضعين:
- أحدهما يبدل من الياء ألفًا، وهو قوله تعالى: ((هو مولاها)) [البقرة 148]، بفتح اللام وألف على وزن "مُفَعَّل".
- والحرف الآخر يحذف منه ياءً ونونًا، وهو قوله تعالى في سورة "الأعراف": ((وإذ أنجاكم)).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد ابن ذكوان عنه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بزيادة باء
- في "آل عمران"، في قوله تعالى: ((جاءوا بالبينات وبالزبر)) بزيادة الباء في "الزبر" فقط.
= قال المحقق د/ علي حسين البواب [وصَدَقَ]:
قال تعالى في سورة "آل عمران" [184]: ((فَإِن كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالكِتَابِ المُنِيرِ)).
قرأ ابن عامر في روايتيه: "وبالزبر"، وانفرد هشام - كما سيأتي - بقراءة: "وبالكتاب".
فكان على المؤلف أن يذكر الأولى فيما انفرد به ابن عامر ... انتهى
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بتاء واحدة
- في سورة "طه"، وهي قوله تعالى: ((تُخَيَّلُ إليه من سِحرِهم)) بالتاء.
فهذا جميع ما انفرد به.
= قال ابن الجزري في النشر:
"وأَهْمَلَ ابْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ وصَاحِبُهُ ابْنُ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ ذِكْرَ هَذَا الحَرْفِ في كُتُبِهِمَا، فَتَوَهَّمَ بَعْضُهُمُ الخِلافَ في ذَلِكَ لابنِ ذَكْوَانَ، ولَيْسَ عَنْهُ فِيهِ خِلافٌ".
ذكر انفراد هِشامٍ عنه 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرَّد بزيادة باءٍ أخرى على زيادة ابن ذكوان.
- فقرأ في "آل عمران": ((جاءوا بالبينات وبالزبر وبالكتاب))، والزيادة في "والكتاب"، ووافق ابن ذكوان على زيادة الباء في "والزبر".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقرأ في "الحشر": ((كي لا تَكونَ)) بالتاء ((دُولةٌ)) بالرفع.
قلت: ويراجع قول الشاطبي: "ومعْ دولةٌ أنِّثْ يكونَ بِخُلفِ لا" وشرحه، وما قاله ابن الجزري في النشر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقرأ في "الأحقاف": ((أتعدانِّي)) بنون مشددة مع إسكان الياء.
فجميع ما تفرد به ثلاثة مواضع.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد أبي عمرو بن العلاء البصريوجملة انفِرادِه واحدٌ(1) وعِشرونَ موضعًا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انفرد من التاء بأربعة مواضع:
- أوَّلها في "الأنفال": ((أن تَكونَ له أسرى)).
- وفي "النحل": ((تتفيَّؤُ ظِلاله)).
- وفي "الحجّ": ((أهلكتُها)).
- وفي "الأحزاب": ((لا تَحلُّ لك النِّساء)).
(1) قال المحقق: في الأصل: أحدٌ.
قلتُ: ويعقوب يُوافق أبا عمرو في المواضع الأربعة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد من النونات بنونين:
- أوَّلُها في سورة "طه": ((يوم نَنفُخ في الصور)) بالنون مفتوحة.
- وفي "الطور": ((وأتبعناهم)) بالنون والألف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بخمسَ عشرةَ ياءً:
- أولاهنَّ رأسُ تسعٍ وأربعين ومائة من سورة "البقرة": ((وما اللهُ بغافلٍ عمَّا يَعملون)) بالياء.
- وفي "الأعراف": ((أن يقولوا)) و ((أو يقولوا)) بالياء فيهما.
- وفي "بني إسرائيل": ((ألا يتخذوا)).
- وفي "طه": ((إنَّ هذَينِ لساحران)).
- وفي "القصص": ((أفلا يعقلون)).
- وفي "الأحْزاب": ((إنَّ اللهَ كان بِما يَعملون خبيرًا)) [2] وفيها: ((وكانَ اللهُ بِما يعملون بصيرًا)) [9] بالياءِ فيهما.
قلتُ: في المطبوع: ((إنَّ الله كان بما يعملون بصيرًا)).
- وفي "فاطر": ((كذلِك يُجْزَى كلُّ كَفور)) بالياء.
- وفي "الفتح": ((وكانَ اللهُ بِما يعملون بصيرًا)).
- وفي سورة "الأعلى" عزَّ وجلَّ: ((بل يُؤْثِرون)).
- وفي "الفجر" أربع ياءات: ((كلا بل لا يُكْرمون))، ((ولا يَحُضُّونَ))، ((ويأْكُلون))، ((ويُحبُّون)) بالياء في الأربعة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد حمزة في روايتيه وجملة ذلك ستةَ عشَرَ موضعًا(1)
(1) قال المحقق: في الأصل (خمس عشرة موضعًا) وهو خطأ لغة وعدًّا؛ إذ المواضع أكثر من ذلك بواحد، وبما أثبتُّ يستقيم المجموع كما ذكر المؤلف في المقدمة.
:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرَّد من التاء بخمسة(2) مواضع:
(2) قال المحقق: في الأصل (بأربعة) وصوَّبتُها؛ لأنَّ آيتَي الروم والنمل اثنتان على ما جرى المؤلف.
- في "آل عمران": ((ولا تَحسَبنَّ الذين كفروا)) [178]، ((ولا تحسَبنَّ الذين يبخلون)) [180] بالتاء فيهما.
- وفي "التوبة": ((أوَلا تَرون أنَّهم يُفتنون)) بالتاء.
قال المحقق: وقد وافق يعقوبُ حمزةَ.
- وفي "النمل" و "الروم": ((وما أنتَ تَهدِي)) بالتاء فيهما، ((العُمْيَ)) بالنَّصب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بسبع ياءات:
- أولاهنَّ في "آل عمران": ((سيُكتَبُ ما قالُوا))، ((ويَقول)) بالياء فيهما.
- وفي "النساء" رأس اثنتين وستين ومائة: ((سيُؤْتيهِم أجرًا عَظيمًا)).
- وفي "الأنعام": ((توفاه رسلنا))، وفيها: ((استهْواهُ الشَّياطين)) بالياء فيهما.
قال المحقق: والقراءة لغير حمزةَ: "توفته"، و "استهوته"، وحمزة يقرأ بالألف بدل التاء، وتمال إلى الياء؛ ولذا عدها المؤلف ياءً.
- وفي سورة "النحل": ((الذين يتوفَّاهم الملائكة)) في الموضعين جميعًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد من النونات بأربعة مواضع:
- أولاهنَّ في سورة "الكهف": ((ويوم نَقول نادُوا)) بالنون.
- وفي سورة "طه": ((وأنَّا)) بتشديد النُّون ((اختَرْناك)) بنونٍ وألفٍ بين الرَّاء والكاف من غير تاء.
- وفي "النمل": ((أَتمدونِّي بِمال)) بنون واحدة مشدَّدة.
- وفي "المجادلة": ((وَينتَجون بالإثم)) بنون بين الياء والتاء.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد الكسائي في روايتيه 
وجملة انفراده أربعَةُ مواضع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرَّد من التاءات بموضع واحد:
- في سورة "المائدة": ((هل تَّستطيعُ ربَّك)) بالتاء، وإدغام اللام في التاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد من النونات بموضعٍ واحد:
- في "بني إسرائيل": ((لنَسُوءَ وجوهكم)) بالنون.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد من الياءات بموضعين:
- أحدُهُما في سورة "المُلك": ((وعليهِ تَوكَّلْنا فسيعلمون)) بالياء.
- والثاني في سورة "الواقع": ((يَعرُج الملائكةُ والرُّوحُ إليْه)) بالياء.
[سورة الواقع أي: المعارج].
وهذا جميعُ ما انفرد به القُرَّاءُ السَّبعة في هذا الباب.
والحمد لله، وصلَّى الله على محمَّدٍ نبيِّه وآلِه وصحْبه وسلَّم تسليمًا كثيرًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هذا عوْدٌ حَميد.
لم يتوقَّف أبو الطيِّب ابن غلبون عند ذكر انفرادات القراء السبعة، وإنَّما نشط فأضاف بعد ذلك تفاريد القارئ الثامن أبي محمد يعقوب بن إسحاق الحضرمي، وراوِيَيْه رويسٍ وروحٍ، وهو ما سننقله في المشاركتين التاليتين، والله الموفق.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال أبو الطيِّب ابن غلبون: ذكر انفراد يعقوب
ثمَّ أضفتُ إلى ذلك تفاريدَ أبي محمَّد يعقوب بن إسحاق الحضرمي البصري، من طريق شيخي عنه.
ذكر انفرادِه من روايتيْه:
تفرَّد بثمانيةَ عشَرَ موضِعًا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرَّد باثنتَي عشرة ياءً:
- أولاهنَّ في آخِرِ سورة "البقرة": ((لا يُفرَّقُ بين أحدٍ)) بالياء.
- وفي "آل عمران": ((تَقيَّةً)).
- وفي "الأنعام" موضعان: ((ويوم يَحشرهُم))، ((ثمَّ يَقول)) بالياء فيهما.
- وفي سورة "يوسف" موضعان: ((يَرفَعُ درَجاتِ مَن يشاء)) بالياء فيهما.
[قُلتُ "المليجي": بدون تنوين "درجات" كغير الكوفيين، كذا في سورة يوسف.
أمَّا في سورة الأنعام فيوافق الكوفيين في تنوين "درجات"، ولا خلاف في نون "نرفع" و "نشاء"،، والله أعلم.]
- وفي "بني إسرائيل": ((ويَخرُج لَه)) بِالياء.
[قُلتُ "المليجي": وقرأَ كغيرِه "كتابًا" بالنَّصب، وتوجيهُها أنَّها حالٌ، وفاعل "يخرُج" ضمير يعود على "طائرَه"].
- وفي سورة "مريم": ((يَسَّاقَط)) بالياء.
- وفي "الأنبياء": ((أن لن يُقْدَرَ عليه)) بالياء.
- وفي آخر "الحج": ((إن الذين يدعون من دون الله)) بالياء.
- وفي سورة "الزخرف": ((يُقَيِّض له شيطانًا)) بالياء.
- وفي آخر "الأحقاف": ((يَقْدِرُ على أن يُحْيي الموتى)) بالياء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بأربع تاءات:
- أولاهنَّ في "البقرة" 96 : ((والله بصير بما تعملون * قُل)) بالتاء.
- وفي "الحجِّ" موضعان: ((لَن تنالَ اللَّهَ لُحومُها))، ((ولكن تنالُه التقوى)) بالتاء فيهما.
- وفي "الحجرات": ((بين إِخْوتِكم)) بالتاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بنونين:
- أولهُما في "طه": ((نَقضي إليك وحيه)) بالنون ونصب "وحْيَه".
- وفي سورة "التغابن": ((يَومَ نَجْمعُكم ليوْم الجمْع)) بالنون.
تم انفراده بعون الله وتأييده.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ذكر انفراد رُويْس بن المتوكِّلِ اللؤلؤي عنه تفرَّد بثمانية مواضع:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بخمس تاءات:
- أوَّلُها في "الأنفال": ((فإنَّ الله بما تعملون بصير)) بالتاء.
- وفي "يونس": ((فبذلك فلتفرحوا)) بالتاء.
- وفي "بني إسرائيل": ((فتغرقكم)) بالتاء.
- وفي "حم الطَّول": ((لتُنذِرَ يومَ التَّلاق)) بالتاء.
- وفي "الحديد": ((ولا تكونوا كَالَّذين)) بالتاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بياء واحدة:
- في سورة "يس": ((يَقدِرُ على أن يَخلُق)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بنونين:
- في سورة "المجادلة": ((إِذا انتَجَيْتُم فلا تنْتَجُوا)) بالنون فيهما.
[قال المحقق:
.... ((إذا تَناجَيْتُم فلا تتناجَوْا بالإثْم والعُدْوان ومعْصية الرَّسول)) وفي الآية قبلها: ((ويَتَنَاجَوْن))  ، وقد قرأ حمزة ورويس: (ويَنْتَجُونَ) ومرَّت فيما انفرد به حمزة، وقرأ رُويس: (فلا تَنْتَجوا).
أمَّا قراءة: (إذا انتَجيْتُم) فينسبها أبو حيَّان لعبد الله بن مسعود.]
أقول "المليجي": يَعني ليْس لروَيْس من العشْر الصغرى ولا الكبرى "إذا انتَجَيْتُم" كما ذكره المصنِّف، بل هو كغيره: (إذا تَناجَيْتُم)، وما ذكره المؤلف في تلك الكلمة فقط فلا يُقرَأ به.
تمَّ انفرادُه بعوْن الله ومنِّه وتأْييدِه.

ذكر انفراد رَوْح بن عبدِ المؤْمن عنهتفرَّد بموضعين:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد بياء واحدة:
- في "يونس" 21: ((ما يَمْكرون)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتفرَّد بتاءٍ واحدة:
- في سورة "النحل": ((تَنَزَّلُ الملائكةُ بالروح)) بالتاء.
فجميعُ انفراد يعقوب وصاحبيه ثمانية وعشرون موضعًا؛ التاءات عشرة، والياءات أربعة عشر، والنونات أربعة.
تمَّ انفِراد يعقوب من طريقيْه المشهوريْن عنْه حسب ما تأدَّى إليْنا روايةً وتلاوةً.
والحمد لله وحده، وصلواته على سيدنا محمد نبيِّه وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

----------

